
Dawn of DevOps: Managing and Evolving Schemas with Confluent Control Center - vsyu
https://www.confluent.io/blog/dawn-of-devops-managing-and-evolving-schemas-with-confluent-control-center
======
bradknowles
So, Confluent appears to be useful only if you build your systems around
Apache Kafka. True?

If so, then how many of us actually do that? And for those of us who don’t,
what are we missing?

